# Brewdog Clones



## Yob (28/11/13)

Im not really one for Clones, I enjoy making my own creations (Naturally) but I came across this while trawling this morning

Brewdog Clones

and reking I might be sorely tempted to give the Punk IPA a go.. thought I'd list it here in case other were interested in giving it/them a shot.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Cocko (28/11/13)

Nice find, mate.

Punk on the books.... will report back.

Cheers!


----------



## Smokomark (28/11/13)

Thanks Yob


----------



## Truman42 (28/11/13)

Yob said:


> Im not really one for Clones, I enjoy making my own creations (Naturally) but I came across this while trawling this morning
> 
> Brewdog Clones
> 
> ...


Do you know anywhere that one could get Ahtanum hops fom Yob???


----------



## chunckious (28/11/13)

Good boy Yob!!
I love 5am Saint.........wish I had a recipe for Yeasties Had-a-wa Strong.


----------



## Yob (28/11/13)

Truman said:


> Do you know anywhere that one could get Ahtanum hops fom Yob???


You need not look too far Truman


----------



## bmarshall (28/11/13)

Chunkious said:


> Good boy Yob!!
> I love 5am Saint.........wish I had a recipe for Yeasties Had-a-wa Strong.


2nd that. 5am saint is one of my favs.


----------



## Dan Pratt (28/11/13)

5am Saint is possibly the best amber ale in the world!


----------



## Camo6 (28/11/13)

Nice find Yob. Punk and 5am Saint are two of my all time favourites.


----------



## rehab (28/11/13)

Punk would be a go. A shame their beers have gone so far down hill in the last few years but in 2010 they were one of my first go to Craft Beers.


----------



## kevo (28/11/13)

5am = yum

Cheers for sharing


----------



## breakbeer (28/11/13)

Thanks Yob

I've been looking for a Punk IPA recipe


----------



## mwd (28/11/13)

Be interesting if anybody can get close to Punk. It was my introduction to IPAs but have not seen it in Dan's for some time so moved on to Big Eye.


----------



## bmarshall (29/11/13)

Must have had bad sales at dans.
Ive had a few of there more recent beers and found them all great quality. Dead pony club is another.


----------



## Acasta (29/11/13)

I was going to put all these into beersmith and upload them.. but can't be bothered with converting all the units haha

Cheers for the post Yob.


----------



## Corndog (2/12/13)

Acasta said:


> I was going to put all these into beersmith and upload them.. but can't be bothered with converting all the units haha
> 
> Cheers for the post Yob.


Beersmith 2 tip (I just found out the other day): if you have it set to metric units but want to enter imperial amounts, you can type the unit after the number in any field and it'll auto convert for you. (i.e. if you're entering hops in grams, type 2oz in the box and it'll automatically turn that into grams for you).

Works with pretty much every nemerical entry box in beersmith (eg temperature from F to C, volume from gal to L etc).


----------



## jefin (2/12/13)

Nice find Yob

Few nice recipes to add to the list

Cheers Jefin


----------



## Danwood (2/12/13)

Nice looking recipes there, Yob, good find !

Just found a BP Big Eye one too....

http://www.craftedpours.com/homebrew-recipe/ballast-point-big-eye-ipa-clone-homebrew-recipe


----------



## Yob (2/12/13)

I was looking at that one today too


----------



## Danwood (2/12/13)

Various 8 Wired brews too...Tall poppy, Hopwired....ohhh, the choices !!

Not sure where they get all the info from, but they look pretty good.


----------



## toncils (2/12/13)

No Nuclear Penguin?


----------



## Cocko (2/12/13)

toncils said:


> No Nuclear Penguin?


I know, sooo rude.


----------



## Dan Pratt (5/12/13)

i just had a read through all the other recipes on that website...... :super:

http://www.craftedpours.com/


----------



## Acasta (5/12/13)

Corndog said:


> Beersmith 2 tip (I just found out the other day): if you have it set to metric units but want to enter imperial amounts, you can type the unit after the number in any field and it'll auto convert for you. (i.e. if you're entering hops in grams, type 2oz in the box and it'll automatically turn that into grams for you).
> 
> Works with pretty much every nemerical entry box in beersmith (eg temperature from F to C, volume from gal to L etc).


Thanks mate! Great first post haha.


----------



## Mardoo (5/12/13)

Hear hear! Corndog that post was so shit hot I quoted it in the Beersmith 2 thread. Hope you don't mind. That's one that will make a lot of folks lives easier.


----------



## Danwood (5/12/13)

toncils said:


> No Nuclear Penguin?


Wait for it....."That was a TACTICAL recipe ommision by Brewdog"!

Oh Christmas....that was a good one !

Nurse ! I've just cut myself on my razor-sharp wit.


----------



## toncils (5/12/13)

Danwood said:


> Wait for it....."That was a TACTICAL recipe ommision by Brewdog"!
> 
> Oh Christmas....that was a good one !
> 
> Nurse ! I've just cut myself on my razor-sharp wit.



_Danwoods Razor Sharp Whitbier:_

_2.4 kg Wheat malt_
_0.5 kg Genius malt_


----------



## Corndog (6/12/13)

Acasta said:


> Thanks mate! Great first post haha.


Been lurking around here for nearly 4 years, but never felt the need to contribute until now 



Mardoo said:


> Hear hear! Corndog that post was so shit hot I quoted it in the Beersmith 2 thread. Hope you don't mind. That's one that will make a lot of folks lives easier.


No problem - spread the word, it's an awesome feature that I wish I knew about ages ago!


----------



## Fents (6/12/13)

looks like the chinese are trying to clone brewdog too hahahaha

http://www.brewdog.com/blog-article/dear-fake-brewdog-china


----------



## Yob (6/12/13)

Gold..

Love his letter h34r:


----------



## menoetes (19/12/13)

Awesome recipes, I'll be trying to produce extract clones of the 5am Saint and Punk IPA just as soon as my lady releases my brew fridge back to me after Xmas :beerbang: .


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (30/12/13)

Hey guys,
Just wanted to get some tips for the recipe for the Punk Ipa.
Im a biaber and no-chill brewer.
Recipe from link adapted to reach recipe targets.
6kg Marris otter
Chinook 15.5g @ 60mins
Athanum 30.9g @ 15 mins
Nelson Sauvin 15.5g @ 15 mins
Simcoe 15.5g @ 10mins
Chinook 14.2g @ flameout
Nelson Sauvin 14.2g @ flameout
Simcoe 14.2g @ flameout.
Going to mash at 67 degrees.
Was thinking of dropping my 60 mins addition to 40. My 15 and 10 min additions to flameout and my flameout additions to the whirlpool.
Not to sure what amount ill dry hope with but was thinking maybe 1g/l of each. 
Will use S04 as the yeast as I havent ventured into the liquid yeast realm yet.
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 
Cheers guys


----------



## O'Henry (30/12/13)

I would really try to get the a different yeast, what better time to try!

And I would be aiming for around 5g/l total dry hop. A lot of breweries dryhop twice, removing the hops after three days before hop-ing again. BrewDog would be doing this.


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (3/1/14)

Thanks O'Henry. Im going to no chill this batch and store it for when I get back from holidays so ill try a liquid yeast. The website says to use an english wyeast yeast so ill give that a crack.
Thanks again for the advice


----------

